# PrimeFaces p:selectOneMenu funktioniert nicht



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade ein Formular mit nem DropDown Menu aus PrimeFaces. Aktuell gibt es im Backend keine Beans oä., ich entwerfe grad nur das Formular. Ich habe das Forumular soweit reduziert und mir ist es nicht möglich irgendein Item auszuwählen. Mir werden zwar alle Möglichkeiten angezeigt, aber weder das hervorheben noch das auswählen funktioniert:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<h:html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
    xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"  xmlns:p="http://primefaces.org/ui">
	<f:view>
		<h:head></h:head>
		<h:body>
			<h:form>
				<p:selectOneMenu>  
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="egal" itemValue="20" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="19:00 Uhr" itemValue="19" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="18:00 Uhr" itemValue="18" />  
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="17:00 Uhr" itemValue="17" />  
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="16:00 Uhr" itemValue="16" />  
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="15:00 Uhr" itemValue="15" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="14:00 Uhr" itemValue="14" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="13:00 Uhr" itemValue="13" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="12:00 Uhr" itemValue="12" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="11:00 Uhr" itemValue="11" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="10:00 Uhr" itemValue="10" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="09:00 Uhr" itemValue="9" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="08:00 Uhr" itemValue="8" />
		  			<f:selectItem itemLabel="07:00 Uhr" itemValue="7" />  
				</p:selectOneMenu>
			</h:form>
		</h:body>
	</f:view>
</h:html>
```

weiß jemand, woran das liegt? Laut den Primefaces Showcase sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Bei mir geht's. Ich habe nur


```
<h:html></h:html>
```

geändert in:


```
<html></html>
```


----------



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Wie sieht deine Konfig im Projekt aus?
Meine Versionen:
POM.XML

```
<com.sun.faces.jsf.version>2.1.10</com.sun.faces.jsf.version>
<org.primefaces.version>3.3.1</org.primefaces.version>
<org.primefaces.extensions.all-themes.version>1.0.6</org.primefaces.extensions.all-themes.version>
```

Und warum hast du [c]h:html[/c] ändern müssen?


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Hm, ich arbeite nicht mit Maven. Ich suche mal meine Versionen so zusammen:

Primefaces: 3.2
JSF: 2.1
Extensions finde ich nicht 

Und das "h:" hat mir NetBeans angemeckert. Dann habe ich es halt mal ohne versucht.


----------



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Danke für die Infos.

Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass es im Firefox (nach Neustart) und IE 8 funktioniert. Chrome will nicht, auch nach nem neustart nicht.


----------



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Nachdem ich die Seite mit dem urspüngliche Forumular im IE und FF aufgerufen habe, wo das Menü nicht funktioniert, geht auch diese einfache Seite nicht mehr. Scheint ein Primefaces Problem zu sein, da es Auswirkungen zwischen den Seiten hat.


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Da kann ich Dir jetzt leider nicht weiter helfen. Sorry


----------



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Willi2793 hat gesagt.:


> Da kann ich Dir jetzt leider nicht weiter helfen. Sorry



Hast du doch! Ich habe auf PrimeFaces 3.2 gedowngraded und es funktioniert. Ich muss mal die 3.4er Snapshot testen, vielleicht haben die das Problem da behoben.
Danke!


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Aber gerne doch


----------



## freez (10. Aug 2012)

Übrigens 3.4-SNAPSHOT funktioniert.

Interessanterweise darf man [c]h:head[/c] nicht weglassen, da sonst das Menü komplett falsch gerendert wird. Mich würde mal interessieren warum.


----------



## Willi2793 (10. Aug 2012)

Ich nehme an, einfach mal aus dem Bauch, das damit die ganzen JavaScript-Links bzw. Scripts eingefügt werden. Und auch CSS.


----------



## Nogothrim (11. Aug 2012)

freez hat gesagt.:


> Interessanterweise darf man [c]h:head[/c] nicht weglassen, da sonst das Menü komplett falsch gerendert wird. Mich würde mal interessieren warum.



Das liegt daran, dass Primefaces im Header die ganzen JavaScript und CSS resourcen über den Header einbindet, wenn die nicht da sind, sieht das natürlich doof aus 

Ich glaube dein Problem könnte daran liegen, dass du keine BackingBean hinter dem selectOneMenu hast. Gibt ein paar Primefaces Komponenten, die sich "nackt" unwohl fühlen


----------



## freez (12. Aug 2012)

Nogothrim hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube dein Problem könnte daran liegen, dass du keine BackingBean hinter dem selectOneMenu hast. Gibt ein paar Primefaces Komponenten, die sich "nackt" unwohl fühlen



Danke für den Tipp ... ich werde das bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass es an meinem Setup liegt, da sonst niemand diese Probleme berichtet und das ist ja nunmal die stable Version.


----------

